# Konformitätserklärung



## stevenn (16 April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
 in der MRL Anhang I 1.5.1 steht, dass _die Verpflichtungen betreffend die Konformitätsbewertung und das [...] jedoch *ausschließlich* durch die vorliegende Richtlinie geregelt._ Also die Niederspannungsrichtlinie trifft nicht zu.
Vergleichbar:http://www.ce-wissen.de/?p=2829   die, vom ce-wissen schreiben auch dass auf der Konformitätserklärung die Niederspannungsrichtlinie nicht auftauchen darf.

Jetzt steht aber in der Richtlinie 2014/35/EU im Artikel 15 (3), dass _die betroffenen Rechtsvorschrift*en* in der Erklärung anzugeben sind_.

Widerspricht sich das nicht?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Aventinus (16 April 2015)

Meines Wissens muss ein Produkt allen relevanten Richtlinien entsprechen, also bei Maschinen üblicherweise Maschinenrichtlinie, Niederspannungsrichtlinie und EMV-Richtlinie.


----------



## andrejtm (16 April 2015)

Hallo stevenn,

es ist korrekt, dass auf der Konformitäts- bzw. Einbauerklärung (vollst. bzw. unvollst. Maschine) die Niederspannungsrichtlinie nicht erwähnt werden darf. Es müssen aber im Rahmen der MRL die Schutzziele der NRL erreicht werden.
Auch die harmonisierten Normen der NRL können nicht verwendet werden, dafür gelten aber die harmonisierten Normen der MRL.


----------



## andrejtm (16 April 2015)

Ein ähnliches "Problem" trifft übrigens beim Thema CE-Kennzeichnung einer "unvollständige Maschine nach MRL", die aber der EMV-Richtlinie entspricht:

Laut MRL darf ein CE nicht vergeben werden, da die Maschine nicht vollständig ist (also noch Restgefahren existieren, die der Integrator beseitigen muss).
Laut EMV-Richtlinie muss ein CE vergeben werden, da die Maschine unter diese Richtlinie fällt... 

Als Lösung bleibt nur die Vergabe des CE und die Anmerkung, dass das CE-Zeichen nur als Folge der EMV-Richtlinie vergeben wurde...


----------



## stevenn (17 April 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten.


andrejtm schrieb:


> Es müssen aber im Rahmen der MRL die Schutzziele der NRL erreicht werden.


das passiert indirekt über das Kapitel 1.5.1


----------



## stevenn (17 April 2015)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Meines Wissens muss ein Produkt allen relevanten Richtlinien entsprechen, also bei Maschinen üblicherweise Maschinenrichtlinie, Niederspannungsrichtlinie und EMV-Richtlinie.



entsprechen schon, aber erwähnen darf man die Niederspannungsrichtlinie dann nicht auf der Konformitätserklärung nach MRL.


----------



## elektrokraft (27 November 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> entsprechen schon, aber erwähnen darf man die Niederspannungsrichtlinie dann nicht auf der Konformitätserklärung nach MRL.




Hi Stevenn,

kannst Du auch sagen, warum das konkret nicht gemacht werden darf? Den ich lese immer nur davon, aber einleuchten tut es mir deswegen ja trotzdem noch nicht....

Evl. kann man es mit einem Beispiel verständlich machen?

Greetz Flo


----------



## stevenn (14 Dezember 2015)

elektrokraft schrieb:


> Hi Stevenn,
> 
> kannst Du auch sagen, warum das konkret nicht gemacht werden darf? Den ich lese immer nur davon, aber einleuchten tut es mir deswegen ja trotzdem noch nicht....
> 
> ...


siehe erster Beitrag erster Satz und der Link dazu.


----------



## Aventinus (14 Dezember 2015)

Hier ein Auszug aus dem Sicherheitskompendium von Pilz:


```
Schritt 2: Anwendung weiterer Richtlinien klären
Falls die Maschinen auch von EU-Richtlinien erfasst
werden, die andere Aspekte behandeln und in denen
die CE-Kennzeichnung vorgesehen ist, müssen
vor der Kennzeichnung auch die Bestimmungen
dieser Richtlinien eingehalten werden. Enthält die
Maschine z. B. auch elektrische Ausrüstungen,
fällt die Maschine häufig auch unter die Niederspannungsrichtlinie
und ggf. unter die EMV-Richtlinie.
```

Dann folgt meines Erachtens auch dass die angewandten Richtlinien auch genannt werden.


----------



## jora (14 Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

grudsätzlich ist es richtig, das man die anderen Richtlinien klären muss, aber neben der MRL kann es die NSPRL nicht geben, siehe hierzu, wie bereits oben bereits bemerkt Anhang 1, Kapitel 1.5.1:
"Die  Schutzziele  der  Richtlinie  73/23/EWG  gelten  für  Maschinen.  In  Bezug  auf  die  Gefährdungen,  die  vonelektrischem   Strom  ausgehen,   werden   die   Verpflichtungen   betreffend  die   Konformitätsbewertung  und  das Inverkehrbringen  und/oder  die  Inbetriebnahme  von  Maschinen  jedoch  ausschließlich  durch  die  vorliegendeRichtlinie  geregelt"

Nun schauen wir mal in die bald gültige Richtlinie, um den Bogen komplett spannen zu können und finden da in den Erwägrungsgründen:
"(1) der Richtlinie 2006/95/EG des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates vom 12. Dezember 2006 zur Angleichung der Rechtsvorschriften der Mitgliedstaaten betreffend elektrische Betriebsmittel zur Verwendung innerhalb bestimmter Spannungsgrenzen sind eine Reihe von Änderungen vorzunehmen [SUP](3)[/SUP]). Aus Gründen der Klarheit empfiehlt es sich, eine Neufassung dieser Richtlinie vorzunehmen."

 Und finden weiter unten als Erklärung für die [SUP](3)[/SUP]:
"ABl. C 374 vom 27.12.2006, S. 10. Die Richtlinie 2006/95/EG ist die kodifizierte Fassung der Richtlinie 73/23/EWG des Rates vom 19. Februar 1973 zur Angleichung der Rechtsvorschriften der Mitgliedstaaten betreffend elektrische Betriebsmittel zur Verwendung innerhalb bestimmter Spannungsgrenzen (ABl. L 77 vom 26.3.1973, S. 29)"

Somit wird deutlich, das die ursprüngliche RL (73/24/EWG) als kodifizierte Fassung in die 2006/95/EG übergegangen ist und die bald gültige löst dann diese auch wieder ab.
-> somit blos nicht erwähnen 

Zum Thema EMV:
Die Betriebsmittel nach EMV sind genauer zu differenzieren, siehe hierzu Kapitel II und Kapitel III, daraus wird deutlich, das ein CE nicht zwingend erforderlich sein kann, wenn es sich um eine ortsfeste Anlage handelt.
Der Hintergrund wieso es bei ortsfesten Anlagen eine Abschwächung des EMV-Standards gibt ist ganz einfach, alle anderen Betriebsmittel müssen gemessen werden und ich würde gerne mal die Messkammer sehen, in die eine große Maschine passen soll 

Nachtrag:
Von wann ist das Zitat von Pilz?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## stevenn (14 Dezember 2015)

jora schrieb:


> Zum Thema EMV:
> Die Betriebsmittel nach EMV sind genauer zu differenzieren, siehe hierzu Kapitel II und Kapitel III, daraus wird deutlich, das ein CE nicht zwingend erforderlich sein kann, wenn es sich um eine ortsfeste Anlage handelt.
> Der Hintergrund wieso es bei ortsfesten Anlagen eine Abschwächung des EMV-Standards gibt ist ganz einfach, alle anderen Betriebsmittel müssen gemessen werden und ich würde gerne mal die Messkammer sehen, in die eine große Maschine passen soll


wo steht denn das mit den ortsfesten Anlagen?ich find das grad irgendwie nicht


----------



## Aventinus (15 Dezember 2015)

jora schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Von wann ist das Zitat von Pilz?
> 
> Gruß
> Alex



Das Zitat ist aus dem aktuellen Sicherheitskompendium.

Wieso soll die 2006/95/EG nicht erwähnt werden? Weil sie bald abgelöst wird ist ja wohl keine Erklärung, die akt. Maschinenrichtlinie wird auch sicher irgendwann wieder abgelöst.


----------



## elektrokraft (15 Dezember 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> siehe erster Beitrag erster Satz und der Link dazu.




ja wie ich schon meinte, es steht immer nur da das sie nicht zusammen genannt werden dürfen....

Mich interessiert ja warum genau? Die müssen sich doch was dabei gedacht haben, als Sie das verfasst haben

Ich tue mich leider immer etwas schwer mir Dinge zu merken wenn ich nicht weis warum sie so sind...


----------



## stevenn (15 Dezember 2015)

elektrokraft schrieb:


> Mich interessiert ja warum genau? Die müssen sich doch was dabei gedacht haben, als Sie das verfasst haben


ich war leider nicht dabei.  ich kann mir momentan auch nicht erklären woran das liegen soll, aber es steht nunmal so drin


----------



## jora (15 Dezember 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> wo steht denn das mit den ortsfesten Anlagen?ich find das grad irgendwie nicht



In Kapitel II und III, oder auch Artikel 7 bis 12 und Artikel 13 der 2004/108/EG
Wobei ein entsprechender Hinweis zu der Reduktion der geforderten Sicherheit vom "Stand der Technik" auf die "anerkannten Regeln der Technik" im Anhang I 2. gegeben wird.


Die Schutzziele der NSPRL sind, egal was irgend welche Dokumente behaupten in der Maschinenrichtlinie Anhang 1 Kapitel 1.5.1 deutlich beschrieben, unabhängig von der aktuell gültigen Nomeklatur. Das Erwähnen der zugehörigen Richtlinie mache ich, wenn überhaupt nur hinsichtlich ihrer Schutzziele.

Natürlich leben wir in einem freien Land und wer die NSPRL in der zueghörigen Erklärung nach MRL erwähnen möchte kann dies tun, muss jedoch damit leben, das es hier dann zu Rückfragen kommen kann (und wird) und es formal falsch ist. 
Wobei man IMMER Rückfragen zu Erwarten hab, ob man Sie erwähnt, nur hinsichtlich ihrer Schutzziele erwähnt oder nicht nennt.

Ergänzend wäre es sicher mal interessant, wenn sich ein PILZ-Mitarbeiter zu diesem Punkt äußern könnte, da diese ja nun mit in diese Diskussion durch das Zitat integriert worden ist.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Safety (15 Dezember 2015)

*MRL Anhang I 1.5.1 *
1.5.1. *Elektrische Energieversorgung*
Eine mit elektrischer Energie versorgte Maschine muss so konstruiert, gebaut und ausgerüstet sein, dass alle von Elektrizität ausgehenden Gefährdungen vermieden werden oder vermieden werden können.
Die Schutzziele der Richtlinie 73/23/EWG gelten für Maschinen. In Bezug auf die Gefährdungen, die von elektrischem Strom ausgehen, werden die Verpflichtungen betreffend die Konformitätsbewertung und das Inverkehrbringen und/oder die Inbetriebnahme von Maschinen jedoch ausschließlich durch die vorliegende Richtlinie geregelt.

*Leitfaden zur MRL § 222*
Mit Nummer 1.5.1 Absatz 2 werden die Sicherheitsanforderungen der
Niederspannungsrichtlinie 2006/95/EG (früher Richtlinie 73/23/EWG in der
geänderten Fassung) auf Maschinen anwendbar gemacht. Der zweite Satz dieses
Absatzes stellt klar, dass die Verfahren der Niederspannungsrichtlinie, die sich auf
Inverkehrbringen und Inbetriebnahme beziehen, nicht auf Maschinen anwendbar
sind, welche der Maschinenrichtlinie unterliegen. Die Konformitätserklärung für
Maschinen, die der Maschinenrichtlinie unterliegen, darf also nicht auf die
Niederspannungsrichtlinie verweisen.
In diesem Zusammenhang sei daran erinnert, dass bestimmte Kategorien
elektrischer Niederspannungsgeräte aus dem Anwendungsbereich der
Maschinenrichtlinie ausgeschlossen sind – siehe § 63: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 1
Absatz 2 Buchstabe k.

Das hat sich nicht geändert, egal was in welchem Schreiben oder sonst was steht.


----------



## Safety (15 Dezember 2015)

Hallo, zur Ortsfesten Anlage siehe hier:
https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/Sh...n/EMVLeitfaden.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3


----------



## stevenn (16 Dezember 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> *Leitfaden zur MRL § 222*
> Mit Nummer 1.5.1 Absatz 2 werden die Sicherheitsanforderungen der
> Niederspannungsrichtlinie 2006/95/EG (früher Richtlinie 73/23/EWG in der
> geänderten Fassung) auf Maschinen anwendbar gemacht. Der zweite Satz dieses
> ...


danke ich wusste nicht mehr wo das steht. natürlich im Leitfaden


----------



## stevenn (16 Dezember 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, zur Ortsfesten Anlage siehe hier:
> https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/Sh...n/EMVLeitfaden.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3



_Ortsfeste Anlagen müssen zwar die Schutzanforderungen erfüllen, für sie ist jedoch keine EG-Konformitätserklärung und keine CE-Kennzeichnung erforderlich; _
gilt diese Ausnahme für die neue EMV-Richtlinie auch?ich finde da keinen Hinweis


----------



## Aventinus (16 Dezember 2015)

Jetzt bin ich überzeugt und überrascht gleichzeitig... Danke!


----------



## Safety (16 Dezember 2015)

Brille?
(36)
Wegen der besonderen Merkmale ortsfester Anlagen ist für sie keine EU-Konformitätserklärung und keine Anbringung der CE-Kennzeichnung erforderlich.


----------



## stevenn (17 Dezember 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Brille?
> (36)
> Wegen der besonderen Merkmale ortsfester Anlagen ist für sie keine EU-Konformitätserklärung und keine Anbringung der CE-Kennzeichnung erforderlich.


Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht, danke.


----------

